# vombanachk9



## FredsPerson (Aug 11, 2014)

Has anyone ever gotten a dog from this breeder?
German Shepherd Breeders | Vom Banach K9
I want a west german working line dog but I am not sure how to go about it. Can someone help me know what to look for specifically in a breeder?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a vom Banach dog. He is wonderful. She does not generally breed west german working lines, although her new male is one. Most of her bitch lines are DDR/Czech.


----------



## FredsPerson (Aug 11, 2014)

I really want a west german but Clara vom Banach is my favorite dam right now
Vom Banach K9 German, DDR, Czech Working Lines Females


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My boy Nix is out of Clara, by Irvin. You can find pics if him if you search me on the forum. 

He is a stunning dog, medium energy, medium drive. Very social at 18 months old. He is a fantastic tracker, has great hunt drive and prey drive, but his ball drive is mediocre. Which has hindered some training. But as he matures I see big changes. I keep in touch with many of his litter mates and they are all super happy with their pups. 

PM me if you want specifics.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol this is a breeder in my "future puppy" folder...


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Can someone help me know what to look for specifically in a breeder?
Quality over quantity. 'Small time' operation. Health screenings.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

FredsPerson said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a dog from this breeder?
> German Shepherd Breeders | Vom Banach K9
> I want a west german working line dog but I am not sure how to go about it. Can someone help me know what to look for specifically in a breeder?


Haven't got one of her dogs but I spoke to her a length a while back. She has a beauty of a West German bitch that I would love a pup from-Kiara. She also has Allie. If you can convince her to breed one of them I'm in. lol. We had an awesome chat, great lady. She came highly recommended to me, from someone I know and trust.


----------

